# Intellij 8.1.3 JDSK Probleme



## Hackla (17. Sep 2009)

Hallo!
Nun nachdem ich mich etwas in Java eingelesen/geschrieben habe bin ich gerade dabei mir eine Passende IDE zu suchen. Eclipse und NetBeans funktionieren soweit gut nur die Trial von IntelliJ IDEA 8.1.3 funktioniert leider noch nicht. 

Habe folgendes Problem:
Nach dem Start des Programms möchte ich ein neues Projekt anlegen. In Schritt 3 muss ich eine JDK angeben "Add New SDK" -> JSDK. Leider nimmt er meinen Java Pfad nicht und wirft mir bei "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0_07" die Meldung "The selected directory is not a valid home for JSDK".

Bin da mir die bezeichnung JSDK neu war hab ich nach der Abkürzung gegoogelt und fand Java Servlet Development Kit. In meiner Ratlosigkeit hab ich das auch installiert, aber es is wohl doch die jre (so viele abkürzungen ).

Ich hoffe jemand hat nen tipp wie ich die ide zum laufen bekomme.


----------



## maki (17. Sep 2009)

JDK != JRE

Wenn ein JDK verlangt wird, dann solltest du eines installieren, zB: Java SE Downloads - Sun Developer Network (SDN)
Dort dann "JDK 6 Update 16" runterladen.


----------



## Hackla (17. Sep 2009)

Ok danke Fehler gefunden und erledigt. Hatte sogar die richtige Version installiert nur im falschen Ordner geschaut .

Was auch verwirrend war is das die Netbeans Installation die jdk ja drauf hatte und deswegen etwas die Verwirrung bei IntelliJ.


"C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0_07" != "C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_16"

Danke nochmal :toll:


----------

